# anyone ride in rock creek park/beach drive



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

DURING THE WEEK--say maybe a lunch hour+ ride?
I ride to work, but would like to ride with somebody every once in awhile--i am not far from beach drive, so thought maybe others are out there?

thanks,
jim


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

This is more in response to your older post, but someone else on the forum posted a while back saying that the Sunday morning group ride that starts at the Bicycle Place in Silver Spring is pretty good.

I used to commute from Kensington to Silver Spring on Beach, but I got a new job in November so the only riding I do on Beach now is either on the weekends or at 4:30 in the morning.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*thanks for replying*



nate said:


> This is more in response to your older post, but someone else on the forum posted a while back saying that the Sunday morning group ride that starts at the Bicycle Place in Silver Spring is pretty good.
> 
> I used to commute from Kensington to Silver Spring on Beach, but I got a new job in November so the only riding I do on Beach now is either on the weekends or at 4:30 in the morning.


I tried to join dcvelo, but was told their "roster is full"
I'd like to ride with someone/group: i'd like to learn the etiquette of group riding, get comfortable riding with others so i can do a race at some point, AND get faster--need to 
ride with faster folks to get faster myself.

I hope to do a Christmas ride later today. Maybe I'll see you one of these weekends. I have a few bikes, but in the cold i usually have on a team mercury thermal jacket.

Jim


----------

